# AC tig welding



## Boltthrower771 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a Miller Dialarc 250 AC/DC welding machine. I recently got a high frequency arc stabilizer box model 115-007.  Im am not sure of the make of the stabilizer box, but through a little research, I believe I have a century product.  My question is; will I be able to tig weld aluminum with high frequency( or pilot arc)?  I am a little confused about the whole AC high frequency tig welding setup.  Either way I can still scratch start my tig for mild and stainless DC welding.  Any suggestions.  Boltthrower771


----------



## Inflight (Nov 25, 2011)

There is a similar thread over at the Welding Web forum. 

[url]http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=23428


[/URL]


----------



## geotek (Nov 25, 2011)

In short, it should work just fine for AC welding Aluminum.  Run the HF on continous.  You'll find that it takes a lot of current to weld aluminum.  Another thing to be careful of is that aluminum is a very good conductor of heat, and it can hold a lot of heat.  If you've been welding on something, don't pick up the far end thinking it should be cool, it won't be.


----------

